# Planning to get a gtx 960



## ubergeek (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys in order to get my PC ready for tpp, witcher3 and hta 5 I'm looking to upgrade to gtx960 my config below
GB motherboard
I54440
Corsair 8gb vengeance ram
Intel ssd 520
Corsair vx450w
Gtx650
So what do you think can a gtx960 run on a vx450w smps?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2015)

It will be cutting it close but yes, it will run on the VX450w.. To be more sure, buy the GTX 960 with a single 6 pin connector (there are multiple variants)


----------



## ubergeek (Apr 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> It will be cutting it close but yes, it will run on the VX450w.. To be more sure, buy the GTX 960 with a single 6 pin connector (there are multiple variants)


I want to get Asus strix locally it costs 16.3k should I go for it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2015)

I think so , it uses a single 6 pin Powersupply and it should run without problems.. But you might want to wait for more replies from experienced members, Im tagging to get their attention..    [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]    [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]

Also, try to search for the Zotac variant of the GTX 960.. Zotac currently provides 2+3 years of warranty upon registration from Aditya Infotech

EDIT : According to the Coolermaster Powersupply calculator, your exact rig + a GTX 970 uses about 380 watts of power.. So you should be fine with a GTX 960 considering the VX450w was a pretty good PSU (GPU rail has good ample ampherage according to hardwaresecrets.com)


----------



## ubergeek (Apr 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I think so , it uses a single 6 pin Powersupply and it should run without problems.. But you might want to wait for more replies from experienced members, Im tagging to get their attention..    [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]    [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
> 
> Also, try to search for the Zotac variant of the GTX 960.. Zotac currently provides 2+3 years of warranty upon registration from Aditya Infotech
> 
> EDIT : According to the Coolermaster Powersupply calculator, your exact rig + a GTX 970 uses about 380 watts of power.. So you should be fine with a GTX 960 considering the VX450w was a pretty good PSU (GPU rail has good ample ampherage according to hardwaresecrets.com)


Thanks a lot nevarine for your input,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 Power Consumption Details
MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming OC review - Hardware Setup | Power Consumption
it seems a good 450w psu is sufficient for 960 & asus strix seems to be a better option among various 960 cards but don't overclock gpu or cpu.


----------



## ubergeek (Apr 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 Power Consumption Details
> MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming OC review - Hardware Setup | Power Consumption
> it seems a good 450w psu is sufficient for 960 & asus strix seems to be a better option among various 960 cards but don't overclock gpu or cpu.


Thanks for the input whitestar, do we get witcher 3 with Asus strix in India?


ubergeek said:


> Thanks a lot nevarine for your input,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, witcher 3 is available for all GTX 960/970/980 in India too.


----------



## ubergeek (Apr 14, 2015)

I think I'll buy the card this weekend


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2015)

I have recently got the Zotac GTX 960 Amp Edition. Witcher 3 came bundled with it. Although I don't have any latest games, the card is pushing 90 FPS on BF3 with Ultra Settings without any overclock. This card has a tremendous OC'ing headroom. Also, I believe the Amp edition comes with a better cooler and a new feature which turns off the fan when the card is idling. I got it from Snapdeal @ 18k. If you're gaming at 1080p, this is the card to get, in my opinion.


----------



## ZEUSS (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey kindly reply the details on your purchase...interested in buying a 960 too...


----------



## ubergeek (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll probably. Go with Asus strix will let you know after I get the card


----------



## max007 (Apr 22, 2015)

^any update on that...need to see some pics....


----------



## ubergeek (May 5, 2015)

max007 said:


> ^any update on that...need to see some pics....


Got Asus strix, 1080p 60fps on almost all games at high to ultra settings


----------



## ubergeek (May 5, 2015)

Getting 40-50 fps in GTA 5 with fxaa, msaax1, very high texture


----------



## max007 (May 5, 2015)

^2 gb or 4gb one?how much and from where....online or local store??
BTW congratulation


----------



## ubergeek (May 5, 2015)

max007 said:


> ^2 gb or 4gb one?how much and from where....online or local store??
> BTW congratulation


From Local cal store for 16.3k, didn't get witcher 3 though 2 GB card. Almost all games able to play at 60fps


----------



## ubergeek (May 6, 2015)

ubergeek said:


> From Local cal store for 16.3k, didn't get witcher 3 though 2 GB card. Almost all games able to play at 60fps


Dude if you want you can grab a gtx 960 for 15k from Amazon 


max007 said:


> ^2 gb or 4gb one?how much and from where....online or local store??
> BTW congratulation


----------



## max007 (May 6, 2015)

ubergeek said:


> Dude if you want you can grab a gtx 960 for 15k from Amazon


are you talking abt asus 960?link please!


----------

